# No light on rifle or scope



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Hey Michigan Guys---Today I was told that we can't have a light attached to our night hunting rifle or scope only a scan hand held light when hunting Predators at night in Michigan----The DNR officer at the WestBranch sportsmen club Predator hunt told them that it isn't legal to use in Mich---That's news to me.--------Does anyone know about this---------Glen or Pokey whats your call on this-------------------------svb*


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

News to me I’ll check on it only time I knew we could not have a light on a gun was during the month of November


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

2.4 Permissible use of artificial lights. Sec. 2.4 (1) *Artificial lights, similar to the type ordinarily held in the hand or on the **person*, may be used by a person traveling afoot with a bow and arrow, crossbow, a rimfire firearm .22 caliber or smaller or shotgun with loads other than buckshot larger than number 3, slug or cut shell.

This is from the Michigan DNR's regulations under amendment no. 4 (2016). If I am reading that correctly, weapon mounted lights are not permitted. Only hand held or a head lamp of some kind.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*I thought the rules changed a few years ago when Michigan Made centerfire rifles legal to use at night for Predators up to .269 Cal-----*

*svb------------Thanks Tater Chip*


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

I can’t find my rule book but tater chips post is from the deer hunting section I believe I think that co was wrong imagine that as this is the first I’ve heard of it and I know there has been a ton of contests this winter


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Ya !!! Pokey we have a bunch of New KId DNR officers---I wasn't there but He Has to be Wrong----Cham Deschaine was telling me about it*

*svb*


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Guess my Mini 14 wouldn't be legal with this set-up for night hunting or my 17wsm T/C-------svb*


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I can see why people get confused. What Tater Chip has cited relates to being afield while big game hunting, etc. but certainly not varmint hunting.

To clarify, the Hunting Digest, where TC got his info is a separate book of rules and does not apply to actual night hunting, as we've come to know it. If we look at the *Nighttime Furbearer Regulations* (a separate document), as they apply to coyotes, fox, etc., it is clear the rules are different.

Individuals in compliance with the above regulations may use artificial lights of the type ordinarily held in the hand or on the person. • There are no optic restrictions (scopes, open sights, thermal, infrared, laser sights may all be used by individuals complying with nighttime regulations above). The reference to "above regulations" in this text refers to certain weapons and loads that are illegal like deer guns and loads.)

If we understand that the rules state what we* cannot* do, nowhere does it indicate lights cannot be attached to firearms; they simply must be the type that can be held in the hand.

Therefore, it appears that the DNR officer is incorrect. If not, how in the heck would someone use a laser sight at night!?


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

he was incorrect. it happens.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Thanks Glen and Fred-------------I feel better already-----------------svb*


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

It would just be easier if these Division of Wildlife, DNR or whatever they are called, just broke it down in plain f*ckin english. It's easy, weapon mounted lights for hunting predators at night: yes, allowed. Instead, they pussyfoot around with obscure verbage that creates this bullsh*t. We have this same problem in Commie-rado with obscured regulations that you need an entire panel of legal team to decipher.

Oh and our licenses just went up this year too, so that makes me happy. It's almost getting to the point of not being able to hunt or fish here. Then again, Commi-rado is so influenced by calif*cknia...so it's to be expected I guess. I just paid $64 for a small game/fishing combo. Horseshit!

Ok, rant over.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Its all about the money Tater--- the harder it is to understand the regs--- the more tickets they can issue hunters.

awprint:


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Lol tell us how you really feel at least pot is legal in Colorado and all that tax money will fix everything and it will be the best state to live in oh wait that’s what they told us here in Michigan to get pot legal now they want to tax gas another .45c on top of the .25c road tax we pay now it all about the money what happened to the no taxation without representation btw our game laws suck too


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

Yeah, Commi-rado legalized the dummy leaf and the money doesn't go to anything they promised......only into the politicians pockets. It's all good....because I don't plan to remain here forever.


----------

